# Great Sermon on the Graciousness of the Sinaitic Covenant



## Sven (Jun 1, 2009)

By Dr. David Murray. Listen at you pleasure: SermonAudio.com - Sinai: A Dam or a Fountain His last illustration is absolutely fantastic. You gotta hear it.


----------

